# sizing and making corner cabinet doors



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone who posted in response to my last question about tongue and groove joinery for making doors. After some practice (I need to get a better router table some day) I have started to turn out really nice doors!

I did try to make them on the table saw, but my results were C+/B- level. The router bits and table have me into the A- level and I think I will soon be at the A level.

My next challenge is making doors for 3 corner cabinets (2 upper and 1 lower). How do I determine the width of the doors?

I have looked at the display units at Lowes and Home depot and have purchased the hinge kits from Rockler. My plan has been to make sample/experimental doors from plywood, but other than trial and error, I am not sure how to determine the width of the two doors that make up the corner door.

Thanks in advance for your help! I will post some pictures of the cabinets sometime soon.

Kevin


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I may not be understanding your question, but normal procedure is to build the cabinets then make the doors to fit the openings.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I draw it up in Autocad.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Rip 2 pieces of off fall plywood 45 degrees to make a 90 degree corner cabinet door,
a couple of inches longer in length and width.

Scribe to fit.

If I understand you correctly.


----------



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

Hopefully this image uploads. It is a picture of the type of cabinet I have made. In fact, I used this picture to guide me. I don't have the cabinet space to the left of the corner/lazy susan, but otherwise mine is identical. I finished the carcasses a week or so ago and then started on the doors.

Essentially two doors are hinged together: here are the instructions from Rockler for installing the hinges http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10314971AA.pdf

Door 1 attaches to the face frame and door 2 attaches to door 1. Determining the height is no problem, but how to calculate the width of doors 1 & 2 is my question.

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

As you face the cabinet, Kevin, the doors meet at the outside surface corner. They all but touch. So your door width, in both cases, will be the net opening less the door thickness (this is the corner where they meet) plus your overlay. Drop a sixteenth from this and you'll have the adjustability you'll need.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Lee, To make sure i "get it" let me walk through this with an example:

Door opening 1 measures 24"; 
Door opening 2 measures 18";
Door thickness is 3/4" 
1/2" overlay

These are not the actual measurements from my cabinet (it's in the basement and I am on the third floor!)

Door 1: 24"-3/4"= 23 1/4"+1/2" (overlay)= 23 3/4", take off 1/16 and the final width for door 1 is: 23 11/16" 
Door 2: 18"-3/4"= 17 1/4" + 1/2"= 17 3/4"- 1/16= 17 11/16"

Am I understanding it right? If yes, I will determine the actual sizes from my cabinets, make up a sample using plywood to be sure i got it right. Once I am sure I will then make the real doors to size.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Very good-A in math!

No need to do the plywood, just cut a couple of sticks and hold them on the face frame and you'll see.

Come to think of it, it would be good to test your drilling layout. But again that doesn't have to be the full height of the doors, just enough to mount the hinges and hold it up there.

Sorry I was late getting back to this.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Lee, I am going to build the test doors today. I'll let you know how I make out.

kevin


----------



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

An update: I have made the doors and installed the first set of 5. I'll post some pictures when I get a chance, but everything is turning out well. I did as Lee suggested and used smaller, but correct width test pieces. The most challenging part is accurately drilling the second set of hinges, the ones that connect the two doors to form the "L shape. I made several tests before I got it just right and then created a jig that lets me accurately repeat the set up. I should finish this weekend.

With that done, I will have built my first complete set of kitchen cabinets. Next week I begin taking out the old cabinets, soffit, etc. and preparing to install these new ones.


----------



## petersonmurdock (Jan 28, 2014)

The photo below is my old kitchen cabinet, I think it needs repair since almost 30% of it needs replacements such as door. since it is huge type of kitchen cabinet and a long one, I am thinking to convert it into L type to be installed on a corner part of the kitchen. I also got used but mint cabinet doors from http://caldwells.com/ which I think perfect to much with the cabinet I have since it is made of hardwood. I am in need of proper guide, though I am partially knowledgeable in woodworking I am curious about the right cutting of its front doors, which this maybe critical for me that I may be over cut it if not done perfectly. Any idea of a guide or step by step instructions of cabinetry which specifically for kitchen cabinet doors (not for pre-hang cabinet), Thanks.

Sample:


----------

